# Monitor RAID on Dell hardware

## Dr_Stein

Also posted to gentoo-users list..

Greetings!

    I have Dell PowerEdge machines. They have RAID. One has PERC 3, another has PERC 4. One is aacraid, another is megaraid.

I need to be able to monitor RAID health & status. There are RAID tools available from linux.dell.com but guess what? They're Red-Hat specific. I have tried to install the tools, but they don't work.

jnichols@postal sbin $ sudo ./afacli

./afacli: error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

jnichols@postal sbin $

Some KDE library is apparantly a dependency for these RAID tools.

I just need to monitor RAID status & health. That's basically it. Hopefully there is some simple tool that can do this..

Thanks!

--

No, the source code is not available. Adaptec hasn't opened it, and the Binary packages are RED-HAT only (bleah)

 :Sad: 

----------

## the_sphynx

I have only begun to get gentoo on a couple of PE2650's and I am still looking as well.  As soon as I find some I will post...you aren't alone.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

You can usually get all kinds of information about the RAID controller and its status from /proc/scsi/ ... don't know about Dell, though. But if you can find the information you need from /proc, a relatively simple shell or Perl script should be enough to extract all the needed bits.

----------

## robfantini

Hello,

   I solved the libarts problem by doing this: 

[my machine is a server only, no X kde etc... ]

    from a computer with kde installed:

  locate libartsc.so.0

  scp /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartsc.so.0.0.0 [target]:/usr/lib/ 

  cd /usr/lib

  ln -s libartsc.so.0.0.0 libartsc.so.0

afacli now runs.  

 But I'm unable to open a container...

 There does not seem to be an entry in /dev , and I'm unable to use MAKEDEV  due to runing devfs   ......

 Please let me know if you've been able to get afacli to monitor your raid.

 I found some good help here:

http://warp.byu.edu/

29 Apr 2004 

RAID on a Poweredge 2650 Debian machine

----------

## Dr_Stein

I dunno how, but the boxx coughed one up. Drives will be here today. 

The other boxes are a PowerEdge 2600 (5u box, dual 1.8ghz Xeon, 6gb RAM) and a PowerEdge 2500 (another 5u box, dual Pentium III/1.4. 3gb RAM)

The 2650 is a dual 2.4ghz Xeon, 1gb RAM

I'm going to get the installation going today and should hopefully have everything done by the end of the week. I'll keep y'all posted.

----------

## scap1784

How are you guys getting the live cds to work or are you using other cds as the source for installation???

----------

## Dr_Stein

I just toss in the current LiveCD and follow the documentation.  :Smile: 

I've installed Gentoo 2004.1 on the following boxes:

Dell PowerEdge 2600 (2x 1.8ghz Xeon, 6gb RAM, megaraid/perc4)

Dell PowerEdge 2500 (2x 1.3ghz Pentium III, 3gb RAM, aacraid/perc3)

Dell PowerEdge 2650 (2x 2.8ghz Xeon, 3gb RAM, aacraid/perc4)

It's been great on all of them. No real problems at all.

The box I *am* having problems is the Sun Fire v60x - it has some lame Adaptec HostRAID controller, and the LiveCD won't see it. I have heard that the 2.6 kernel has support for it, but I haven't played with it much...

----------

## sebest

maybe we should write a small howto, on running gentoo on dell poweredge,

with the tools to monitor the different hardware part, the kernel config and so on

what do you think?

----------

## dizzysaurus

 *robfantini wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  But I'm unable to open a container...
> 
>  There does not seem to be an entry in /dev , and I'm unable to use MAKEDEV  due to runing devfs   ......
> ...

 

I used the MAKEDEV from a different directory.  i.e. cd /dev; /tmp/MAKEDEV.afa afa0

Then I could run afacli and from within afacli I could run "open afa0".  Whether or not that /dev/afa0 entry will persist between reboots I don't know.

Now let us hope that repairing the faulty disk in my raid will work!

----------

## mgoode

have not had any issues using that on our systems seems to work ok

also slightly off topic but have u tried this on the 2650's ?

http://www.lanceerplaats.nl/PowerEdge/RAC/

http://www.lanceerplaats.nl/PowerEdge/RAC/graphs/

http://docs.us.dell.com/docs/software/smdrac3/RAC/en/racadmug/racadmc1.htm

----------

## apan

Have any of you guys had any success in monitoring the RAID controller? I'm running Gentoo kernel 2.6.8.1 on a DELL 1600 sc with megaraid built in. My controller is perc 3/sc. I've had no luck in getting the perc snmp tools to work. maybe someone wrote a simple script for retrieving info from the /proc/megaraid ??

Cheers,

Karim

----------

## pharoh

the afa cli from dell works wonderfully but you MUST emerge artsd ( the kde sound daemon) why i don't know but the binary was built with that linked in.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VistA

actually you don't need to emerge artsd, the binary lists it as a dependency but doesn't actually use any of the libarts code, so you can symlink any random library to libarts.

```

ln -s /lib/libncurses.so.5 /lib/libartsc.so.0

```

Works for me, just be aware that apps that actually _use_ libarts will probably die a terrible flaming death.

----------

